# Dwarf Pufferfish



## Splendid Splendens (Dec 22, 2010)

Hey everyone, I am wondering about Dwarf Pufferfish, I'd really like to set up a tank dedicated to them but I don't know much about how to do that. 
I'm just wondering if any of you have kept them before or if any of you know about them. I'm researching them right now online.

That's about it! :hihi:


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

i have kept them. they like heavily planted tanks with lots of hiding places. they arent to good with tank mates, other than an oto or something. 

they need more water than most fish their size. they need 5.5 gallons for the first one and an additional 2.5 gallons for each additional one. 

they should be fed a varied died-not flakes. i fed mine blood worms


----------



## Splendid Splendens (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks a lot!


----------



## BradH (May 15, 2008)

I had one for a while. Your doing to need constant supply of snails to feed it. Mine was always on the hunt for snails. He ate all the ramshorn snails I had in the tank. Then he started eating the mts, which was ok because I had a billion in there. He also would eat freezed dried bloodworms. Pretty cool little fish.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

I fed mine frozen bloodworms and supplemented with snails about once a month. It's not necessary to have snails for them 24/7. Their stomata are only roughly the size of their eye you know
You can call me Bob


----------



## imdanny (Feb 23, 2009)

I have two pea puffers and they are awesome to watch. i love their teal colored eyes.


----------



## fitness2go (Oct 13, 2005)

I have 3 males in a 15 gallon tank and I love them! I'm looking to move two of them to be replaced by females. So, who's the expert? Are females supposed to be bigger and more rotund? Also, are males supposed to have a solid line through their back rear fin?


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

its hard to sex juvies, and sadly, most that you get at the lfs are juvies. 

but once they are adults, the males will have a dark line on they underside. it darkens with sexual maturity and during breeding. males also have a distinct wrinkle behind their eyes. 

you can see more here http://www.dwarfpuffers.com/


----------



## Senior Shrimpo (Dec 4, 2010)

Okay I have some experience with keeping them, and this is my two cents.

1) For whatever reason, mine didn't jump on the chance to eat the snails- even roughly the same size of them, they only went for them rarely. I bought five snails months ago and still have four of them today. Maybe they don't like that particular type of snail, I'll try to get others snails later.
2) they don't keep well with shrimp. I read stuff about them and shrimp being hit or miss but crustaceans are part of their natural diet and you're not going to have a shrimp population in their tank. They pick off any shrimp they find, and even if they don't directly eat the shrimp, the stress will kill them or bite wounds will.
3) they're actually pretty messy fish and need a largish size tank or they'll fight. I had 3 in a ten gallon; one died of internal parasites and another of a bite wound from a fight with another puffer. I didn't expect it, they're very calm, but all of a sudden one bit the other and wouldn't let go. The other puffed up pretty big. I was watching them and broke it up, but I think he died of infection.
4) They are NOT brackish fish, this will kill them. They're freshwater.

If you do decide on them, good luck to you, they're hardy and fun to watch but can be a nuisance.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

I had two in my ten gallon, when I had them. 3 in a ten gallon is kind of a lot. If you get two males, they could possibly be aggressive. It really depends on the fish and their individual behavior. 

Like I said, you'll need to have alot of hiding places and plants for them. especially if you have two, get some things that will break up their line of site. 

I would say go for it, but don't expect to have it easy. 
You can call me Bob


----------



## Senior Shrimpo (Dec 4, 2010)

Yeah I agree, 3 in a 10 gallon is probably the most I would go with. Even with the breaking up lines of sight thing. I have a big piece of driftwood to break up sight, as well as many plants.


----------

